# tiny organisms in my tanks



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

I have these very tiny like this . even smaller organisms while/creme color in my tanks I think with a tail but it's just so tiny I can't see much...

what are those? I want to get rid of them from my shrimp tank any ideas?

this guy in another site says it's sign that you have a good tank setup and that normal micro organisms live in your water... is this true?

another thing he says "Gastromyzon punctulatus" this fish can help get rid of them because its main diet is micro organisms in the water... but I can't really put that fish in my shrimp tank.

any thoughts? ideas? do you have them in your shrimp tank and if you do what do you do about it?

thanks.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

cyclops?

the things on the tail are egg sacs, males do not have this. If that is what you have it is harmless.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

other than cyclops, could they be?
-daphnia (water fleas)
-hydra
-nymph larvae


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> other than cyclops, could they be?
> -daphnia (water fleas)
> -hydra
> -nymph larvae


Hydra & Nymph pics

Hydra can be numerous, but the nymph .... usually they are larger and not considered micro organisms.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

considering the OP hasnt identified what it is yet, and only described it as tiny, whitish, with possibly a tail, I decided not to limit it to micros.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

J-P said:


> cyclops?
> 
> the things on the tail are egg sacs, males do not have this. If that is what you have it is harmless.


they're so damn tiny... and I have very good close vision.

I have to say cyclops if not then daphnia.

they're more round than long... now I can't say if they have long tails or not.

so how do I get rid of cyclops?

one last thing, I also noticed a tiny worm like thing again I think it's white on the aquarium glass... is that a palnar... thingy?

all this is in my shrimp tank.

thanks for any help/information you can provide.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

cyclops and daphnia are both fine, even benificial to have in an aquarium.

If they are round, they are likely Daphnia. Very good algae consumers, and fish food.

Have you been using well water? or water from outdoors? any leaves and foliage?


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

also do you think I should add like 2..3 tiny tetras? like a gold tetra or some other small fish? and then just leave them in there not take them out. easy going tetra fish?

thanks.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html

Could we start pinning some informative threads in the invertebrate forum? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

the tiny worm thing is probably a nematode. That little guy is harmless also

+1 Will Hayward

Don't worry about the little cyclops they are harmless and actually part of a healthy mini ecosystem. The fact that they are there is a good sign.

I gather from the appearance of these critters that your tank is a new set up?


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> cyclops and daphnia are both fine, even benificial to have in an aquarium.
> 
> If they are round, they are likely Daphnia. Very good algae consumers, and fish food.
> 
> Have you been using well water? or water from outdoors? any leaves and foliage?


no well water just tap water that's be declorinated. I have plants in my shrimp tank maybe that's where they came from.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

J-P said:


> the tiny worm thing is probably a nematode. That little guy is harmless also
> 
> +1 Will Hayward
> 
> ...


well it's been running for 2 months I would say... they weren't there 2 weeks ago not sure how they suddenly appeard.

my wife is a science teacher and she says they could have just appeard from the food (fluval shrimp food) I give them. all that was needed was eggs in the food.

thanks for all the help guys, very much appreciated!! YOU ROCK!!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

that seems to be about the correct time frame.. 

They usually appear towards the end or just after a tank has finished cycling.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so now that I know I have
- nematodes and daphnia in my water

should I introduce small tetras in that tank to limit the numbers? like a gold tetra?

of course I will also feed less and clean the tank once a week which I already do, 7gallon tank with some 20 cherry reds. now I may be overfeeding.

or just feed less and their numbers will go down?

now it's far from being an invasion to be honest but I rather take all the information now so that I don't end up with an invasion.

thanks.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

they will balance themselves out in the long run. Your shrimp will certainly help cull the numbers also 

There is no need to worry at this point. Had the tank been set up for 2 years and you are seeing them then it would be cause for concern (over feeding).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

These are for the most part benificial creatures that you've found. Keeping the tank healthy and clean on a level you can't really see or well understand.

The cause for concern JP mentions, is not for the appearance or spread of these microorganisms, it's for the concern of over feeding, and the buildup of excess nutrients.

At this point you're looking for a solution while there is no problem present. So implementing a solution may actually cause another problem. Besides, these are living fishfood, many people would love to have them to feed to their fish. If the worst does manifest a large waterchange, coupled by the addition of a fish into the tank would likely turn the tables very quickly.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks to both of you.

I'll just let it go... and control overfeeding. after doing quite some reading about this it seems that there is more fear and "washhh" on my part than anything else.

if they don't harm the shrimp babies then I have no problem with keeping them in my tank... I could actually even start a live food business 

thanks again.


----------

